# CFL (compact fluorescent)



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

VanIslander said:


> Am I the only one that likes cfl's with a colour temp of 3000K or 3200K. Why arn't they being sold in Canada?


What suppliers have you tried?

Self ballasted CFLs are available in 2700, 3000, 3500, 4100K, 5000K-5500k and sometimes 6500K. TCP makes about 70% of all spiral CFLs in North American market. TCP makes Commercial Electric and nVision ones sold at the Home Depot as well.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Lots of 3000-3500's around here. I have trouble finding the 5000's. They are the ones I prefer


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Lots of 3000-3500's around here. I have trouble finding the 5000's. They are the ones I prefer


5000Ks are hard to find in PL-C, PL-T since they're not made in that color temp in those sizes by the big three manufacturers. They're available in 13W spirals though.

Some daylights are 5000k, some are 6500K. you just have to check.


----------



## VanIslander (Feb 3, 2012)

Electric_Light said:


> What suppliers have you tried?
> 
> Self ballasted CFLs are available in 2700, 3000, 3500, 4100K, 5000K-5500k and sometimes 6500K. TCP makes about 70% of all spiral CFLs in North American market. TCP makes Commercial Electric and nVision ones sold at the Home Depot as well.


I don't know where you are but I'm in Canada.

Home Depot locally is a good example. They have 2700K and 4100K nothing between. They are even lit up on display. I'd like 3000K like the lights lighting the freeking place. Talking to the people there is worse then a waste of time. You'll loose brain cells.

I have one real electrical wholesaler in town. They don't stock anything at all.

I'll just have to expect to order what I'd like. It won't be in stock.


----------



## VanIslander (Feb 3, 2012)

farlsincharge said:


> Lots of 3000-3500's around here. I have trouble finding the 5000's. They are the ones I prefer


What application? I'm looking for general purpose residential.


I'm glad to hear that. I was worried they would do the same thing with LED's in the future as it seems they already started to do around here.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Just regular sylvania cfls anywhere from 13 to like 32 watts. It's funny that you mention home depot as I have actually found them to have more of a selection than almost anywhere.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

you can order online with a home depot account. i have ordered panels that the local home depot did not stock and they were shipped from another home depot store. the shipping was kinda slow though. just a thought.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

You can see a colour difference between 2700 and 3000? Wow.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

kaboler said:


> You can see a colour difference between 2700 and 3000? Wow.


 WELCOME BACK!

We all missed you!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahaha yeah right


----------

